# Mes-Dea TIM600 A3 Power Fault



## mmark666 (Feb 21, 2009)

Bart & Bas,

Bad news first: Jack Rickard used a TIM600 in his Mini conversion and after playing with the encoder inputs his controller stopped working and showed the A3 fault as well (see: http://www.projectooc.com/evtv/index.php?showid=50#50, about 35min in the show). I took the controller apart and found that one side of one the IGBT modules (a Fuji 2MBI600NT-060) was blown (in fact, the gate was almost shorted to the source). Please measure the current the controller draws from the 12V supply when it is idle. It should only draw 0.7A, but with the blown IGBT it drew 1.7A... Also, the onboard DC/DC converter got quite hot indicating that something is not working as designed. 

The good news:
The fix was rather simple. Buy a new IGBT module (we ordered one from eBay) and replace the module...

Some words of advice:
Jack never tested the repaired controller, so there might be something else wrong with it, but at least the A3 fault didn't come up after I replaced the IGBT module. If you replace the IGBT module: the terminal screws are secured with locite and are --VERY-- difficult to get loose. Be prepared and have a screw driver of the right size... And finally, IGBTs are very sensitive to static voltages, so appropriate steps to reduce static voltages should be applied. 

Good luck,

Markus


----------



## bart&bas (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Markus,

Many thanks for your quick reply! It was realy helpful . 
We followed your advise and we also found that one of our IGBT modules was blown. 
During our first test we already noticed that our DC/DC converter got quite hot sow that was quite familiar. We measured the idle current of our 12V supply and it drew about 1,05A. 
Our TIM600 was second-handed sow it could be that the IGBT was already blown before we installed the motorcontroller. 
We called a dutch company who is specialized in converting cars and they had a TIM600 that we could borrow. We connected this TIM600 and got the engine running .
We also noticed that the number on our IGBT was slightly different. In our TIM600 was mounted a Fuji 2MBI600U2E-060.
The next step for us is to order a IGBT module. After repairing our TIM600 we let you know if it works. 

Regards,

Bas & Bart


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi. I'm not going to add anything useful to this thread but just to say, holy cow! What are the chances that someone with this odd and poorly documented controller has a problem with it and a guy on this same forum had just come across the exact same one, found the issue and fixed it and saw your posting about it. The planets aligned for that one.

Nice going Markus! What Jack needs to do now, after having thanking you on his show, is to test the controller out. If Bart & Bas fix theirs using your advise, it'd be nice if they report back here to complete the loop.

JR


----------



## etischer (Jun 16, 2008)

bart&bas said:


> We are using 92x 60Ah LiFePO4 Cells in combination with a Siemens 1 PV5133-4WS20 W11 6-pole AC motor and an MES-DEA TIM600 motorcontroller.


If you are using the Ford/Siemens motor it should be a 4 pole.


----------



## bart&bas (Mar 28, 2011)

bart&bas said:


> Thanks for your information Etischer,
> We weren't sure. We knew that Eric Tischer (http://etischer.com/awdev/) used the same motor. He described it as a 4 pole AC induction motor but when we looked at other documentation on the internet we mostly found that it was a 6 pole. (http://www.commoditiesrecoverycorp.com/electricmotors.htm)
> (http://evalbum.achoate.com/2070).
> 
> Regards


Sorry Eric. I wrote my reply in a hurry and after reading it again I saw your name

Best regards

(btw nice site!!)


----------

